# Carved brown mallee box



## TimR (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm at odds on what this is. A box, a bowl or dish? It took me quite a while and I stopped and started over several months. My rotary micro motor labored on this material, but it sands nicely. The lid came from the top of the Burl. If I do again, I'll cut enough of lid to not have quite so much sapwood.
About 10" across.
Edit: the leaves are a form of eucalyptus, which mallee is supposed to be in family of. The flowers are representative of the trees flower.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 15


----------



## DKMD (Jun 8, 2015)

Wow! I love the deep texture on that carved surface.

You've got big brass ones for being able to carve a burl that nice... I love the finished product, but I could never bring myself to carve on one. The fact that I suck at carving makes it easier for me to resist.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## bench1holio (Jun 8, 2015)

Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jun 8, 2015)

I love working with Mallee, as you said, it sands so nicely
fabulous job on the carving, and I personally like the contrast of the lighter top to the bottom vessel
beautiful work

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 8, 2015)

Bravo! Beautiful piece, I imagine that took a minute or two....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 8, 2015)

Wow, truly awesome work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 8, 2015)

That is just amazing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 9, 2015)

that right there shouts patience ! A lot of work and thought went into that piece Tim and it turned out 
marvelous. 






Upside down it looks like the shape of someone's noggin around here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 9, 2015)

Saw it yesterday, came back for another look today ... yes, it's still fantastic

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2015)

Man that was a lot of carving, and well done. I'm with Doc I'd never have the stones to carve on a burl like that. Are the flowers those 3 things that look like plastic roofing nails? 

Really nice piece very different.


----------



## TimR (Jun 9, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Man that was a lot of carving, and well done. I'm with Doc I'd never have the stones to carve on a burl like that. Are the flowers those 3 things that look like plastic roofing nails?
> 
> Really nice piece very different.


Thanks Kevin. Yea, I wasn't that crazy about the flowers in hindsight, but didn't want to try carving leaves out of em either once done. Won't do that again with a flower that looks essentially like a fuzzy dandelion, but colored.


----------



## SENC (Jun 9, 2015)

Very, very cool, Tim. You are one talented hombre.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jun 9, 2015)

Great job man, I know this was a ton of work and you did a top notch job with it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 9, 2015)

Totally cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jun 9, 2015)

I have been looking at this for the last 10 minutes in amazed awwwww!!!!!!
To say it is WAY COOL doesn't even come close! Eye candy yes but so much more and better!
Great job on an outrageously gorgeous piece of art!!!!!!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 9, 2015)

I would call it a lidded bowl..
A damned gorgeous lidded bowl....

Serious nice job Tim. The curve on those leaves is so natural... I think the real question is are you a turner or a carver? 
and there is no wrong answer to that question

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MikeMD (Jun 9, 2015)

Tim, the more I look at this one, the more I realize it is such a fine turning, that it could hold its own upside down! How many turnings can do that?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 9, 2015)

awesome work of art tim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jun 10, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> I would call it a lidded bowl..
> A damned gorgeous lidded bowl....
> I think the real question is are you a turner or a carver?
> and there is no wrong answer to that question


I would say by looking at this project that the answer to that question is YES.
















He is a very talented turner and a very talented carver.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 10, 2015)

Great piece of art. Looks native American in many respects. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sirfishalot (Jun 10, 2015)

Wow, that is a pretty amazing piece of work!

JayT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 11, 2015)

Very nice. "Deep" says it all. What did you use to carve the leaves? Gary


----------



## TimR (Jun 11, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> Very nice. "Deep" says it all. What did you use to carve the leaves? Gary


Thanks Gary. That's using a micromotor...kind of a mix between a precision dremel and a high speed dental drill. Pretty nice to use, little or no vibration and small enough to hold easily in hand. Mine is one of these... http://www.woodcarverssupply.com/MICRO-PRO-CHAMPION-SET/productinfo/793800/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 11, 2015)

I've thought about a micro motor. I'm ready to take the next step to larger size carvings. Using a Dremel now and also have a dental tool with compressor. Gary


----------



## TimR (Jun 11, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> I've thought about a micro motor. I'm ready to take the next step to larger size carvings. Using a Dremel now and also have a dental tool with compressor. Gary


I got hooked on their potential after a class with Dixie Biggs at the John Campbell Folk School.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jun 26, 2015)

Spectacular!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 26, 2015)

Beautiful wood- amazing work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Jul 2, 2015)

Incredible!! That belongs in a museum!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 2, 2015)

Outstanding!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

